

Snap 0.5.0 released (Haskell Web Framework) - tomh-
http://snapframework.com/blog/2011/06/18/snap-0.5.0-released

======
meric
I still don't understand the merit of using the same markup syntax for
template programming.

Its harder to tell what is part of the template and what is part of the html.

Example from <http://snapframework.com/docs/tutorials/heist>

    
    
        <bind tag="longname">
        Einstein, Feynman, Heisenberg, and Newton Research Corporation
        Ltd.<sup>TM</sup>
        </bind>
        <p>
        We at <longname/> have research expertise in many areas 
        of physics.
        Employment at <longname/> carries significant prestige.  
        The rigorous
        hiring process developed by <longname/> is leading the 
        industry.
        </p>
    

In django, instead of <longname/> it would be {{longname}} or {% include
"longname" %}, which is much easier to pick out from the html markup.

------
mark_l_watson
I watched a video of one of the Snap developers a couple of days ago and just
tried installing Snap and playing with it for a short while. Definitely a
light weight framework, but looks nice enough.

------
p4bl0
The title should be edited to say "Haskell Web Framework", this is not obvious
at all.

